# Morning Star Tog Trip - Sunday 20 Apr



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Got down to the boat on Sunday morning
about 6:30 am. Monty headed out a lil 
early with a crowd of about 12- 14 folks.
Plenty of room to move around the boat.
Brian (Bumsrim) was on the boat also.
Weather forecast was real iffy so Monty 
played it safe and only went out about
10 miles or so. Dropped first line at
0800 and it was on...at least at my 
spot (Middle Port Side) I boxed a quick
7 pounder and then caught and released
2 more females around 8-11 pounds and 
some other smaller females. 
Right before we moved I caught another
male at around 7 pounds...a twin of the 
first. Green crabs were working just fine
for everyone. Tog were definitely holding
in one small portion of the wreck yesterday
and if you were not in it or close to it, you
were struggling. Next drop all the action
was at the Starboard Stern corner. Not 
good for me...
Last and Final stop was hammer time for
me and Brian. Brian went from worst 
to first on the boat with at least 20 keepers
caught in a 30 min span. He kept his
4 and gave the rest to the mate Rich
to tag/release/help other fisherman out.
I caught about 10 more keepers and kept 2 
to fishish off my limit. Good times.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

mmmm tog


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

What is the the limit?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

MD = 4 = Year Round


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Nice report.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

got your tog on...good trip...


----------

